

A phpunit BDD Alternative - keithnoizu
http://code.google.com/p/phpconform/
I wrote a bdd extension for phpunit a few years back and have been leveraging it recently for some greatnonprofits.org API work. It provides some nice output and plays pretty nice with phpunit + testdox.  Give it a shot and log any bugs for issues that need to be fixed! I&#x27;d love the community support.
======
keithnoizu
I wrote this framework a few years back and have been extending and utilizing
it a bit recently for validating greatnonprofits.org's new bidirectional
review api.

It's a nice tool although it needs more eyes on it to identify lurking issues
with misc phpunit features.

Please give it a spin. It is only verified to run against phpunit 3.6.7 but
should work around similiar versions.

